# MAK/Bradley Hybrid Cold Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2011)

Did some cheese today in the M/B Hybrid smoker.








Using my MAK Remote control on the smoke setting.







Temp on my deck was showing 101* so i need to keep an eye on the cheese.

Here i have the door opened some. The IT of the box was 108*  The cheese at this point has 3 hours of apple smoke.







Ok all done. Has some fairly good color.







Wrapped and labeled. The M/B Smoker will work really good this winter for cold smoking.


----------



## venture (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks good.  Temps are high here so I will have to plan a night smoke and probably still use ice.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah Venture

Know all about the Cali heat being a  S, Cali desert rat for 30 years. Dont miss the dry heat one bit.


----------

